# Questions for our Kosho guys



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 4, 2014)

At the end he says "...alright go to work". Would going to work be copying what he did or some kind of specific drill for this concept?

A ball park figure on just how many of these concepts are in Kosho would be greatly appreciated.

I am reading Driscoll's book.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 5, 2014)

Knowing Sensei Bonk Im sure that he had given them one or two drills to practice.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks ShadowChaser!! I am just wanting to get a better handle on concept-to-practice in this art.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 6, 2014)

I'll talk to sensei Bonk in a few days ( he lives about 5 miles from me) and see if he is still a member here. If so I'll see if he will answer your OP


----------



## kosho (Sep 6, 2014)

<_personal contact info redacted_> is my cell I have tried to post but seem to have trouble 
lets are if this makes it on?
steve


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 6, 2014)

I'll still go over to his place Tue if possible and talk with him or help him get back online with his comp


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 6, 2014)

Hey Thank You! I really appreciate it. I have Ultimate Kempo on my nook and got the video file too so I have something to puzzle over.


----------



## kosho (Sep 7, 2014)

TaiChiTJ,
             The concept of triangles is the understanding that there is strong and weak points in structure on the body, and on the ground. The points of weakness is in the middle of the points of the triangle. The body is always moving and changing as it breaths and moves with gravity. I will do a video and post it on You Tube soon and show some drills and ideas to work with Triangles if you would like.

Kosho


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you so much Kosho! This is good information.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 3, 2014)

Another question:

In the universe of Kosho Shorei Ryu, everyone does octagon work, and they do it early, is that correct?

Reason I am asking is it seems there are alot of people that teach something with Kosho in the name, Kosho Kempo, Kosho Kempo Jiu Jitsu, whatever. Is what unites them, more or less, what Juchnik calls "the octagon work"?  Just trying to get a handle on this.


----------



## kosho (Mar 11, 2015)

TaiChiTJ said:


> Another question:
> 
> In the universe of Kosho Shorei Ryu, everyone does octagon work, and they do it early, is that correct?
> 
> ...


----------



## kosho (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry will try to get on here more and I will post a answer to your question


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Mar 12, 2015)

kosho said:


> Sorry will try to get on here more and I will post a answer to your question


 No problem, sir. I appreciate your attention to my question. Whenever you get a chance.


----------

